# Thai (tie?) stick



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 2, 2008)

I was thinking about trying this out on a bud or two, do you just tie it to a popsicle stick with string?  That's it?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 2, 2008)

my uncle strips his branches to make a fine hemp "thread" a wraps the bud in it while it's still in late flower so it grows alittle more and then he cuts and dries it ....then he smokes it....i don't know why it's "cool" but i guess hippies like it...don't know


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 2, 2008)

So assuming I just cut all the bud at once, should I just tie up a couple before they are cured (meaning, while they are hanging upside down)?

I don't know why, I just thought this might be a fun thing to do once, with a couple extra buds.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah, tie before curing


----------



## tesla (Dec 2, 2008)

I wouldn't tie it to a Popsicle stick. I guess if you want it to look like Thai stick I would get hemp string and wrap the top cola. Thats how Thai stick looks. Of course its not Thai stick Just a bud wrapped in string.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 2, 2008)

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thai_sticks   

XX to TT


----------



## Wood-dro (Dec 2, 2008)

if you have any oil laying around you should try smearing it all over the buds then tie em up


----------

